#ubuntu-lt 2011-04-11
<shookees> Sveiki
<ReekenX> Labas
<bugo> sirex,
<bugo> kodel siais metais relyz partis ne kabake kokiam?
<sirex> bugo, ?
<bugo> :D
<sirex> Tai, kad pernai į kabaką vos 10 žmonių atėjo.
<sirex> O į romerio universitetą gal kokių 50.
<bugo> ai jo :/ pernai kukliai bebuvo
<sirex> Tai šiais metais kabako net nerezervuoju, jei bus norinčių, tai bus galima vietoj susiorganizuoti.
<sirex> bugo, ar užsirašei, kad gali ką nors papasakoti 5 min.?
<bugo> aisku aisku.
<bugo> sirex, kad as nieko papaskot negaliu
<sirex> bugo, kiek laiko Linuxus naudoji?
<bugo> 6.06 ar tai 6.10 RODOS nuo 6.06
<bugo> bet as tik kaip useris juos naudoju.
<sirex> Tai per tiek meto naudojimo neturi nieko parodyti kitiems, ką esi išmokęs?
<sirex> bugo, tai pranešimai ir yra useriams, nereikia gi rodyti kaip kernelį kompiliuoti.
<bugo> tiek tiek esu ismokes kad kompiliavimas dideliu paketu (ogre, player/stage/gazebo) is a bitch
<sirex> Jei naudojiesi kokiom nors krūtom programos, tai gali parodyti kaip jas naudoji ir pan. Čia pranešimai bus tokie, kad kiekvienas pasidalins savo patirtimi.
<bugo> tai va kad nieko labai kruto. esu eilinis useris kuris dar programina railais
<sirex> http://piratepad.net/CK2lAIZ0ns
<bugo> truksta git ir githubo, social coding and stuff bet as to nesimanau
<sirex> Žodžių, galima siūlyti bet kokias temas, vėliau atsirinksim.
<vyvea> O kodel Canonical nusprende naudoti ant Unity Qt? kaip skaiciau tai daugumai Qt nepatinka :)
<Pawka> P.S. temas galima rašyti ne tik tas, kurias pasakosit, bet ir kurios būtų įdomios išgirst.
<davidlt> Sveiki
<Pawka> hi
<davidlt> Galeciau padaryti, matyt, nemalonu dalyka
<davidlt> Ka nors domina MS'o MIX 11 ?
#ubuntu-lt 2011-04-12
<shookees> Sveiki
<Simbav> Sveiki. Norejau paklausti ar pas jus Cheese programa irasineja gerai? Nes pas mane vaizdas stringa kai irasineji, garsas ok...
<Simbav> Turiu kamera, bet laptopas po ranka butu gerai kad irasinetu normaliai.
<vyrishkis> sveiki
<zatan> Simbav,  ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 2 -i pulse -f x11grab -r 30 -s 1366x768 -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec libx264 -vpre lossless_ultrafast -threads 0 output.mkv
<Simbav> Dekui, pameginsiu biski veliau.
<zatan> mgedmin_,  parashyk kai atsirasi:)
<Simbav> Apsipile klaidom, einu praryti kanors :D Veliau busiu. Cia ka raso http://paste.org/pastebin/view/31651
<zatan> pasirink tinkama rezoliucija
<shookees> zatan, ar nemaisai webcamo su scr cam?
<zatan> shookees,sorry sumajssiau:)))
<shookees> nes realiai ir as tu problema esu susidures, tai visai pravartu butu susizinoti :))
<shookees> ta*
<zatan> shookees,  as webcam recordinimui naudoju scripta :)
<shookees> hm, aisku
<shookees> m, alternatyva Cheese butu VideoView http://www.linux-projects.org/modules/mydownloads/
<shookees> kiek teko bandyti nestringa ir gan aiskiai dirba
<Simbav> Gal gali skriptu pasidalinti?
<shookees> labos
<Simbav> iki
<zatan> Simbav, http://pastebin.com/AxmiBGtK
<zatan> nautilus-script
<zatan> shookees,  labos
<Simbav> Dekui veikia :) Gaila, kad sheese pagal nutilejima neveikia :/
<zatan> :)
<Simbav> O ar galima padaryti kad rodytu ka irasineju? Nes dabar irasineja bet savias nematau :/
<zatan> taip galima
<zatan> pala
<Simbav> ok
<zatan> show video
<zatan> daryk
<zatan> o po to pasirnk record video
<Simbav> tai du kart reikia skripta paleisti? Taip iseina
<zatan> joa :)
<zatan> as niekad tiesa pasakius nenaudojau webcam taigi.. mazaj ziniu sitoj srityjje ;)
<Simbav> Nes pirmame skripte paleidziu show video. Atsidaro ekrnas su vaizdu kurio rezoliucija 320*240 ir meniu dingsta. Paleidziu antra karta skripta ir pasirenku kad rasytu 640*480 bet jis raso 320*240 :/ :) Nes show video jau uzkirtus kamera :D
<Simbav> Tiek irgi man reikia :) Bus gerai ir taip. Dekui
<Simbav> Turiu dar viena klausima. Brolis kamuojas su skypa. Kai su juo sneku atrodo kad jura osia. Sake belenka ismegino, tai po metu atgal laiko perejo prie xp.
<Simbav> Gal butu ideju?
<Simbav> Kompas samsung nc10
<Simbav> ziaurus triuksmai eina :/
<zatan> Simbav, nauja skype isbande 2.2beta neseniai isejus audio quality patobulinta
<zatan> nros su tokia problema dar nesusidures buvau :)
<Simbav> Meginom cia pries pora dienu, tas pats
<zatan> o yrasinejat paprastai garsa "juros osimas" buna ?
<Simbav> buvau irasia, bet uzmirsau issaugoti :/
<Simbav> taip
<zatan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NC10#Audio%20-%20Alsa%20Driver
<zatan> gal pades bet siaip  google it :)
<Simbav> ziurejom sita, cia senas kerenlis dar nepalaike. Dabar microfonas veikia. Meginom ir su paskutiniu kerneliu, tas pats
<Simbav> 2.6.38-020638-generic
<zatan> cia su integruotu taip mikrofonu? ar tas pats ir su isoriniu ?
<Simbav> Su integruotu su isoriniu nemegino
<rtfb> Simbav, pabandykit su išoriniu. Iš to, ką sakai, panašu į aidą
<Simbav> Ne, tikrai ne aidas snipstimas pastovus. Is langiniu eina kuo puikiausiai :(
<zatan> gstreamer-properties  ir pazaisti gal su default output
<Simbav> dekui pameginsim
#ubuntu-lt 2011-04-13
<sirex> Užtai RMS'as nevedęs.
<sirex> Kiek žinau.
<sirex> Oj, ne tas kanalas..
<Pawka> :-D
<Pawka> Gal kokį PHP developerį turit?
<Pawka> reik darbuotojo.
<ReekenX> Pilna turim, galiu atiduot vieną. Su kiek metų patirtim reikia?
<Pawka> 2-4
<Pawka> geriau, kad nebūtų studentas.
<Pawka> reik kuris dirbtų, setupintų CMS'ą ir pan.
<ReekenX> Blyn, Domą būčiau atidavęs... Kokia įmonė beje?
<Pawka> Estina
<Pawka> kur aš dirbu dabar.
<Pawka> Studentai sparnus kelia. Pavasaris :-)
<Pawka> Domą, kurį Domą?
<ReekenX> Nu tą Domą.
<ReekenX> Radau! Mantą atsiųsiu, ką tik šnekėjau, sutiko :)
<Pawka> :-D
<ReekenX> Kokiu adresu?
<Pawka> Supakuosi?
<ReekenX> Ne, su programuotojais reikia atsargiai. O tai kurjeris numes dėžę, tai dar dežėj rankytė susilenks ar ką tai iškart išmest reiks... Programuotojas su sužeista ranka nenaudingas...
<Pawka> Brokuotas būtų.
<ReekenX> Joa. Čia ant vienos iš Ubuntu programos (nesakysiu kurios) titlėj draugas užrašęs (bet tinka ir programuotojams): Genys turi snapą. Snapas yra genio nuosavybė. Juo kalenama. Jei genys nekalena, tada jis arba miega, arba yra miręs. Jeigu kalena garsiai – geras genys. Jei negarsiai – blogas, nevykęs genys.
 * shookees gira stikliniuose buteliuose ftw :)
<shookees> http://www.networkworld.com/slideshows/2010/040110-odd-linux-open-source-subnet.html
<shookees> idomus
<ReekenX> Jeigu eismo reguliavimo techniką valdytų su Windows tai manau tiek gyvų žmonių žeme nevaikščiotų (neįsižeiskit čia sėdintys Windows vartotojai) :)
<Pianistas> tai man rods su windows`u lietuvoj ir valdo
<Pawka> man rodos įsižeidė visi čia sėdintys vinaus vartotojai.
<Pianistas> :-)))
<Pianistas> gerai, kad nenaudoju windows`ų
<Pianistas> labas Pawka, beje :-)
<Infosoft> Gerai, kad labai retai tenka naudoti Windows
<Infosoft> :D
<Pawka> labas
<shookees> heh toks idomus dalykas
<shookees> http://pam-face-authentication.org/
<shookees> visais atvejais, kai praso slaptažodžio gali autentifikuoti :D
<zatan> gal kas turi patirties su apache ant vbox ?
#ubuntu-lt 2011-04-14
<davidlt> hm, po OS'o atnaujinimo nebegaliu prisijungti prie phpMyAdmin
<Pawka> apache configai pasikeitė matyt
<Pawka> jei phpmyadminą buvai per apt sumetęs.
<shookees> labas vakaras
#ubuntu-lt 2011-04-15
<shookees> labas rytas
<Simbav> Sveiki koki video redakotriu rekomenduotumet? "Kino" ir "pitivi" Lusta bedirbant
<adrs> sveii
<adrs> sveiki
#ubuntu-lt 2011-04-16
<shookees> Sveiki
<shookees> kur simple scan slepia  savo tmp failus, kai nuskanuoja?
<zatan> shookees,  /tmp nera ?
<mrp> sveiki, yra gal ubuntu konsultantu? :))
<Simbav> Sveikas gerai pataikiai :)
<mrp> cia man? :)
<mrp> Simbav:
<Simbav> mrp tau
<mrp> man va reiktu tokios paprasto konsultacijos
<mrp> uzsimaniau isbandyt kaip ir linux ubuntu
<mrp> nu zodziu esme
<mrp> ar imanoma taip pasidaryt isvazida kaip mac os
<mrp> ten apacioj tos juostos
<mrp> ir kaip suderinamumas word, excell
<mrp> dabar turiu isirases ubuntu tai patikek kaip  pirma karta tai labai labai painiai atrodo
<mrp> o mano paskirtis
<vyvea> tai kad ir ant Windows'u galima pasidaryti kaip Mac OS isvaizda, o ant Ubuntu manau dar lengviau. :-)
<mrp> butu internetas skype filmai, nuotrauku perziura,
<mrp> nu matai as noriu kazkodel linux :)
<mrp> ir labai neaisku man cia viskas
<mrp> kaip budavo program files ir panasiai :)
<vyvea> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTCe2B1BH7g
<vyvea> ten lig ir pamoka kaip pasidaryti "mac os" tema ant Ubuntu
<mrp> vyvea:
<mrp> visalaika taip buna
<mrp> kad ten kur reikia ieskoti nenueinu :D
<sirex> Pawka, ar skaitei mano komentarą django vertimuose?
<mrp> aciu, einu bandysiu jutubin
<mrp> aciu, einu bandysiu jutubint
<mrp> bet laukit dar manes cia, ens klausimu tai begale bus :)
<mrp> vyvea:  cia pagal ta video galiu daryt ant ubuntu 10.10
<mrp> ?
<Simbav> gali
<Simbav> pamegink linux mint 10 jau grazi tema
<Simbav> gal patiks
<Simbav> nereiks nieko daryti
<mrp> kiek ziurejau tai nelabai
<mrp> as matai biski dar nelabai suprantu
<mrp> kas yra
<mrp> tie kde, debian, lxde
<mrp> ?
<mrp> cia kaip skinai?
<Simbav> kde, lxde, gnome, grafine aplinka.
<Simbav> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kdegnome
<Simbav> paziurek paliginimai
<Simbav> kde su gnome
<mrp> mhm aciu
<mrp> pagal video darau
<mrp> terminale
<mrp> reik rasyt
<mrp> cd ./desktop
<mrp> parasau
<mrp> no such file or direcory
<mrp> paraso
<Simbav> rasyk
<Simbav> cd Desktop
<mrp> the same
<mrp> ai supratau
<mrp> is didziosios
<mrp> :)
<Simbav> jo
<mrp> ok bandau toliau :)
<Simbav> Linux yra skirtumas
<Simbav> didzioji mazoji
<mrp> mhm zinosiu jau
<mrp> dar vienas klausimas
<mrp> ai bendrai jau surpatau reikejo is didziosios irgi :)
<mrp> nors ne, vsitiek nepavyksta
<mrp> man reikia resstorint toolbarsus
<mrp> nes pradanginau virsutine juosta
<mrp> pagal komanda
<mrp> http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<shookees> Realiai, jei nebuvai ten ko nors spec susikonfiguravęs tuoj juostoj
<shookees> tai gali naują pasidaryti ir komponentus susimėtyti
<mrp> nebuvau nieko, o kaip nauja?
<mrp> per terminala kazkaip?
<shookees> ne
<shookees> paprastai :)
<shookees> ant esamos kokios dar juostos dešiniu pelės mygtuku
<shookees> New Panel yra
<mrp> dzenkuja
<mrp> :)
<shookees> ;]
<mrp> pasirodo ne viskas per ta nelemta terminala vyksta :D
<mrp> one more
<mrp> nerandu kur pas mane yra software sources
<shookees> update manager įsijungus
<shookees> Settings ir ten galima nurodyti
<shookees> seniau būdavo atskirai, bet kažkodėl prijungė dabar :p
<mrp> mhm, nes as ir ziuriu pagal video kad kazko truksta
<mrp_> vel pastrigau
<mrp_> dariau viska pagal video
<mrp_> ir kai paspaudziu add to panel turejo atsirasti global menu key
<mrp_> bet neatsirado
<mrp_> ?
<shookees> uhm
<shookees> o bandant kąnors kitą įdėti be menu bar'o išeina, ar ne?
<mrp_> cia as i ta virsutine panele dedu
<mrp_> tai iseina
<mrp_> kas tam sarase yra
<mrp_> bet man nera tam sarase global menu key
<mrp_> kuris turejo atsirasti po poros komandu
<shookees> o, jei ne paslaptis, kas tas yra?
<shookees> hm
<mrp_> nepaslaptis
<shookees> gal logout - login reikia?
<mrp_> http://youtu.be/IeN4sx725ns
<mrp_> 3:55
<mrp_> bandziau logout login
<mrp_> nebent gal restart pabandyt?
<mrp_> as afk 10 min
<shookees> hm
<mrp_> nors dar pabandysiu restart
<shookees> ar tikrai sudiegtas?
<mrp_> kaip paziureti?>
<shookees> nu bandyk pvz dar kartą sudo apt-get install gnome-globalmenu
<shookees> ir arba bandys vėl instaliuoti arba rodys, kad nėra update'ų ir t.t.
<mrp_> http:nera update
<shookees> hm
<shookees> nu gal tada nebent restart
<shookees> arba googlintis
<mrp_> ok bandau restart
<mrp> kaip sako gyveni ir mokaisi :)
<Simbav> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:globalmenu-team/ppa
<Simbav> sudo apt-get update
<Simbav> sudo apt-get install gnome-globalmenu
<mrp> yra yra jau
<Simbav> Na ir prisadarysi :D Ar patogu bent jau :DDD
<Simbav> ??
<mrp> nezinau, pasakysiu po poros dienu :D
<mrp> bet pats procesas kolkas idomus :)
<Simbav> :D
<Simbav> sekmes
<Simbav> iki
<mrp> nu ka kaip ir pabaigiau ubuntu convertinima
<mrp> :)
<mrp> turiu dabar siaip durna klausima
<mrp> kai iseis nauja versija is naujo vel viska reikes daryt ? :D
<mrp> ant ubuntu ka patariat torentam siustis?
<mrp> :)
<sirex> mrp, transmission
<mrp> ai, ji ir idiegta :)
<mrp> hm
<mrp> kokia komanda paziureti veikiancias programas
<mrp> ?
<mrp> nes dabar veikia skypas bet niekaip neijungiu jo
<mrp> :D
<zatan> Hi, gal kas zino shortcuta ar kazka panashau, su TAB , pas mane praleidzia 4 tarpus ant gedit, ar yra kokia alternatyva kad gryzti 4 atgal su vienu paspaudimu? nes dabar turiu spausti BACKSPACE 4x :)
<vyvea> edit -> preferences -> editor -> "Insert spaces instead of tabs" nuiimti varnele :)
<zatan> aciu vyvea  veikia puikiai, sutaupysi man laiko:)))
<Pawka> sirex, skaičiau
<Pawka> ok.
<Aivaras> x
<Pawka> y
<Aivaras> Pawka: čia buvo jungimasis į fluxbox'o kanalą greičiau nei autoconnect'as. Spėjau tik /join #fluxbo parašyt ir čia įmetė... :D
<Pawka> ok. :-)
#ubuntu-lt 2011-04-17
<vkkr> labas vakaras
<Pawka> gal kas turėjo sunkią vaikystę ir yra susidaūręs su windows administravimu?
<Pawka> win serverio administravimu turiu omeny.
<Aivaras> Pawka: Geriau sakyk kokią problemą turi, didesnė tikimybė, kad kas atsakys... :)
<Pawka> turiu įtarimą kad iš išorės blokuojamas priėjimas prie apache serverio
<Pawka> ir ten tiek daug mygtukų, kad nežinau kur žiūrėt :-|
<Aivaras> Hm... :D Žinok nežinau ką pasiūlyti... Parašysiu pažįstamam win adminui laišką - gal ką patars, jei 'gyvas'. :D
<Pawka> ten win 2008
<Aivaras> Ok. Rašau jau.
<Aivaras> Duok savo paštą - fowordinsiu, jei ką parašys.
<Pawka> pavvka@gmail.com
<Pawka> tuoj dėsiu kompą į žemę.
<Pawka> nežiūrint į tai kad per rdesktop prisijungęs :-|
<Aivaras> Toks jau tas gyvenimas su windows... :( Laikykis.
<vyvea> Pawka, siulyciau geriau eiti i #debian ar #linux Aitvare :-)
<Pawka> :-D
<Aivaras> :D
<Aivaras> Bet be bajerio.
<vyvea> Aitvare pavadinimai nesvarbu
<Pawka> aš ir taip čia gėdijuosi klaust :-)
<Aivaras> Ten windowsus visi naudoja.. :D
<Aivaras> Gėdytis galėtum, jei klaustum, kaip win7 įrašyti :D Darbas yra darbas... :/
<vyvea> t.y ten ne "win fu*k! linux rulz!" ;-)
<Aivaras> BTW. Kas nors gnome3 naudojat?
<Pawka> fuck yeh!
<Pawka> smagiausia remote desktopo dalis prasideda kai neleidžiama padidinti rezoliucijos, o programos langas netelpa į ekraną.
<Pawka> ai čia aš lochas :-)
<Pawka> yra parametras -f.
<Pawka> ok.
<ReekenX> Jei kam reikės patarimų dėl win7 sakykit, ne kartą įrašinėjau :D
<ReekenX> Su win8 bus 3D desktop'as, nesveikai :)
<shookees> win8 kiek teko girdeti ketina buti kazkas panasaus i cloud os?
<shookees> ar cia tik tolimi planai?
<shookees> hm
<shookees> yra koks lietuviskojo hackersapce kanalas?
<ReekenX> Gi hackerspace.lt parašytas kanalo pavadinimas :)
#ubuntu-lt 2016-04-17
<shookees> sveiki
#ubuntu-lt 2017-04-14
<defrag> sveiki
